# TurboTax Online and Uber Commissions ?



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Is the commissions expense automatically inputted if I uploaded my information from Uber into TurboTax ?

I've been trying to figure out how it find line 10 and so far I'm at a loss. The only directions I've found are for the downloaded version of TurboTax and not the TurboTax Online

Quoting from Stride

*"Commission and fees (Line 10)*
For on-demand workers like Uber, you can deduct the fees Uber takes as a business expense (learn more here). Make sure to not pay taxes on their commission- that's paying taxes on money that never hit your bank account!"


----------



## Jmac200 (May 13, 2018)

turbotax self employed works well but be careful of the feed. Uber is adding their fees on top of your gross rather than putting them on as a Deduction.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jmac200 said:


> turbotax self employed works well but be careful of the feed. Uber is adding their fees on top of your gross rather than putting them on as a Deduction.


Yes, you always have to seperate out the fees from the gross. Uber has always done this.


----------

